# Help. Ear tags. Ear Tattoos. ABGA.



## Feliciah4christ (Apr 20, 2015)

We are new to boer goats. We just got a membership with ABGA. We sent off 3 papers to be transferred into our name and 2 applications for registration. We got our herd prefix from ABGA and are awaiting our papers for our goats. Can someone in detail explain to me when do we tattoo our goats, why, etc. I know the herd prefix goes in the right ear and some numbers go in the left but thats about the end of my knowledge.

Some basic questions i guess...

Which goats do we tattoo?
What numbers go in the left ear?
What are the tags in goats ears?
Do we need those tags ^^ ?

Please explain as if you are talking to an idiot lol. The information on this is confusing and hard to find. Thank you all so much in advance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are not an idiot.

Tattoo the ones you want registered.
Herd prefix, right ear, must match exactly how it will appear on the registration papers.

Left ear, Year Letter, which for ABGA 2015 is E, So E and the number of the goat you choose, for example: E 28

You do not need to tag the ear, if you do not want to for registered stock.

You are suppose to tattoo before sending in application for registration.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

The tags are mostly for scaries. Not everyone uses them, however it is another form of ID. If you take goats to the auction, you have to have one in the ear. The auction house can do it for you, or you can your self. They may charge you for the tag, or you can call USDA and ask for scabies tags. They are for free!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Feliciah4christ said:


> We are new to boer goats. We just got a membership with ABGA. We sent off 3 papers to be transferred into our name and 2 applications for registration. We got our herd prefix from ABGA and are awaiting our papers for our goats. Can someone in detail explain to me when do we tattoo our goats, why, etc. I know the herd prefix goes in the right ear and some numbers go in the left but thats about the end of my knowledge.
> 
> Some basic questions i guess...
> 
> ...


 Any goat taken to ABGA show must have tattoos. They DO NOT need scrapie tags. Scrapie tags are for terminal animals or those you sell without tattoos or papers. This may vary from state to state however I only tag ones going to sale barn.
The number in the left ear (the right owner: right ear, left numbers) can be any sequence as long as it is the correct year as Pam stated; 2015 being E. You can have an E01 or an E 999 if you want. 
I usually tat by birth sequence.


----------

